# Art/Object Issues > Lighting >  Lightingissue

## Paul Pawlaczyk

My museum is chock full of cans (hundreds) that hold GE and other brand (Phillips) "pancake" bulbs - some being 50PAR36NSP.
You all probably know what I'm referring to...the sealed beam halogen bulbs that have been discontinued in the U.S. 

Where can I get these bulbs now? 

Changing the entire lighting system in the museum is not an option!

Are they available in Canada or Mexico maybe?
HELP!
=P=

----------


## jwilliams

To the best of my knowledge, those bulbs are still available, as that is what I'm using. Several other posters have discussed AR111 bulbs as a possible replacement. 

This is definitely an issue that is bearing down on all of us, and administrators really need to prepare for it budgetarily, and we should be doing as much research as we can on what is available to retrofit. If you haven't already, be sure to look up the podcasts from the LED Lighting seminar this past spring at the Renwick. A great deal of good information was presented.

Jim

----------


## Paul Pawlaczyk

Thanks, Jim. I'll pass that on to the Buildings and Grounds guy.
=P=

----------


## Paul Pawlaczyk

It wouild be a great help to me if I had the name of a lighting distributor that could supply either the AR111 or the GE or Phillips 50PAR36NSP. Thanks in advance.
=P=

----------


## Matt I

I'm afraid I don't know what company we used, BUT the good news is that Phillips (and very soon GE) have AR111 LED replacements.  We did GE for ALL of our Mr16, par 20, 30, 38s.  Very happy, but still need the AR11s and holding out for GEs offering.

----------

